

Our 6TB Hard Drive Face-Off Revisited - ehPReth
https://www.backblaze.com/blog/our-6tb-hard-drive-face-off-revisited/

======
bluedino
>> The Backblaze cloud backup service currently receives about 140,000 GB of
data from our customers each day.

Is that counting de-duplication and compression? Do they really have 10TB
worth of internet connection?

~~~
atYevP
Yev from Backblaze here -> That is our traffic coming in, so after the client
deduplicates, encrypts, and transmits the data.

------
undefined0
Thanks for the interesting post. Where did you buy the Seagate ST6000DX000
from and for how much?

In terms of cost, does the storage pod beat archive.org's petabox?

